# Last pen for 2009



## apple320 (Dec 30, 2009)

Have a great new year.

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 30, 2009)

Chris,
Nice way to finish out the year.  I like the looks of this FP. Have a Happy New Year as well.


----------



## mrburls (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautifully made pen Chris. I like that material you used. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chris88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chris that's a beautiful pen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 30, 2009)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Great use of the Shaffer Serpent blank, must of been a bear to thread.


----------



## jbostian (Dec 30, 2009)

Great looking pen.  I really like the blank you used.

Jamie


----------



## chrisk (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 30, 2009)

Excellent!! happy new year!arty::drink::bananen_smilies022:


----------



## Oldwagon (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice.I hope to do one of those soon.  Todd


----------



## robutacion (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, the blank and pen are very nice but, what camera do you have to that those pics?

Cheers
George


----------



## apple320 (Dec 31, 2009)

*What camera*

I use a little Canon Powershot DS1100IS for my pics.  This little baby goes every where with me.  She has been to Paris, Roma, Florenza, Faro and Scotland and never let me down once.


Thank you all for the comments on my pen.

Chris


----------

